# ArtCAM and SCM



## أبوعبدالله (13 أغسطس 2011)

لدي ماكينة
CNC Router
من شركة
SCM
تعمل ببرنامج
Xilog
وتقرا الامتداد
pgm
او امتداد الكاد
dxf
فكيف يمكنني تشغيل ملفات الارت كام عليها لعمل اشكال كما في المرفق ؟
وهل يمكنني جعلها تقرأ ملفات سوليدوركس ؟

أرجو الافادة


----------



## أبوعبدالله (14 أغسطس 2011)

عاوز اي رد حتى لو كلمة لا أدري


----------



## kocher (15 أغسطس 2011)

اخ العزيز اولا تسطيع ان تعمل جميع ملفات artcam modle 
اولا بعد فتح اي 3d modle from import modle in artcam program 
مثلا اي الاشكال وسوف ارفق لك الملف 
وبعد النتهاء من القياسات التي تريد من الماكنة عملها تقوم بحفظ الملف 
program from vectors save as -Export as dxf file 
ثانيا بعد النتهاء من القياست التي تريدها 
from toolpath save toopath az GCODE 
اعتقد ان ماكنتك تقرا GCODE سوف اعطيك مثال Gcode
ان استطاع جهازك قرات الملف فلا يكون لك مشكلة مع artcam program


----------



## أبوعبدالله (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرً أخي الحبيب سأجرب ذلك ... لكن اذا كنت تمتلك أي معلومات عن ماكينتي فأمدني بها وأكون شاكراً لك الماكينة بالتفصيل هي
scm-pratix n15 (al1/5550 ) xilog


----------



## kocher (16 أغسطس 2011)

اخي هاذاكل ما استطتعة ان احصل عليه لك يوجد رقم هاتف الشركة 
http://www.machines4wood.com/mall/productpage.cfm/scottandsargeant/scpratixn15
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDK0j7UOsKI


----------



## أبوعبدالله (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا أخي الحبيب


----------



## himaro (21 يناير 2012)

احي الفاضل انا اعمل علي نفس نوع الماكينه لو احتجت اي حاجه يمكنك فقط التواصل معي من خلال المنتدي


----------



## عالم التقني (5 ديسمبر 2012)

يمكنني المساعدة اخي اذا لم تجد الحل


----------

